# Wiping data to flash rom which sd card gets erased



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

New to the Razr been running Galaxy Nexus so just a little confused. When wiping data which gets wiped sd or sd-ext. Thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Neither one gets wiped when doing a wipe in recovery . If you fast boot to restore the device the internal sdcard gets wiped. In my experience nothing ever wiped sdcard-ext


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

The never utility will not erase your internal card


----------

